# Some Nitrous Clarification



## VeNoMz (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey all,

Well i've put through an order for a NX kit and it should be shipped out on monday, hopefully i'll be getting it no later than wednesday.

Either way, i've been planning on doing the install and i've got a few questions about the setup...basically i think i want to stick with a 50 shot, and the only mod that i have come across would be a switch to copper plugs (is this the only thing that needs to be done? re-assure please)

If that's not enough maybe i'd consider running a 75 shot, but i doubt it, i'd just like some additional info on it aside from the fact that a Walbro is recommended.

Also, is it preferred (or recommended) that i run any additional equipment with the kit? i.e. A Bottle heater, gauges, window switch, etc... i wouldn't like any "unhappy surprises" to pop-off... I'm not looking for anything fancy, and i know for the most part that they allow you get the most out of the system, but for now i'd just like something basic, since money is tight. My main concern is the bottle temp in the trunk, will it affect it in any way? since i'm in Vegas, interior temp's skyrocket like crazy. If it does affect it i would assume to just throw a wet towel over the bottle, other than that, any suggestions?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, since i would like to know if i can put this money towards a long awaited CAI, or to put it into a nitrous system's safety settings.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't have Nitrous on my Sentra presently but am planning to get a kit this summer, i was previously a Mustang owner and had the pleasure of driving a few of my buddie's car's that were equipped with 150hp shot. 
This is what i learned 1. RUN AT LEAST ONE PLUG COLDER THEN STOCK
2. IF YOUR BOTTLE GET'S TOO HOT PRESSURE BUILDS
BOOM, UNLESS THERE'S A PRESSURE RELIEF VALVE?
3. A GUAGE IS A NICE THING TO HAVE

When your at the track take a towel and ice and between run's cover the intake with the towel and place bag of ice on top, it'll cool thing's down enough to quicken your time's slightly. If your bottle get's too hot you could prob do the same kinda thing, but i know the cooler intake definatley work's.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Living in Arizona, I understand completely about your concerns with in-cab temps. In the summer, when the bottle pressure is too high, you might need to cool it down some. Anything over 1500psi can damage your n2o solenoid. Rule of thumb when it comes to plugs and timing, 1 degree retarded timing for every 25shot you decide to run and 1 step colder plug per 25shot. NX claims you don't need to do that with their kit, when you run a 50 shot. I run a 75 shot, msd6+ and 2 step colder plugs and I have no problems with detonation. Even in the summer. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## VeNoMz (Apr 18, 2004)

I can't thank you guys enough, you have indeed been of much help :thumbup:


----------

